# Neat way to hold a camera



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 18, 2012)

Would this work for our type of photography for pens and other small turnings?

Overhead Camera Tripod


----------



## Whaler (Mar 18, 2012)

It should work very well for a light weight camera but I feel that a tripod would be more convenient to adjust.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Mar 18, 2012)

I showed it to my wife and she said she would "never let me mount her $5000 DSLR to a couple of sticks just to take pen pictures".

I told her to have an open mind. 

I do think it is too light weight for the big cameras but for smaller cameras it looks like it would work.  As long as the table was not bumped.

Neat idea.


----------



## 76winger (Mar 18, 2012)

I might put a lightweight point and shoot camera on that, but I agree with you wife, and wouldn't put my DSLR on that either.


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 18, 2012)

Nah, got plenty of tripods around here.


Maybe someone can over-engineer that thing with some 4by4's and maybe it would hold something?




Scott (cute though) B


----------



## navycop (Mar 18, 2012)

I would try it with a weighted bag on the end first.


----------

